
Wikipedia sets new rule to combat “toxic behaviour” - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52779899
======
4cao
Relevant links from Wikimedia itself:

[https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Wikimedia_Foundation_Board_n...](https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Wikimedia_Foundation_Board_noticeboard/May_2020_-_Board_of_Trustees_on_Healthy_Community_Culture,_Inclusivity,_and_Safe_Spaces)

[https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Universal_Code_of_Conduct](https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Universal_Code_of_Conduct)

